# bridge collapse scene



## BMK (Sep 13, 2011)

I stopped at a Model Railroad shop in Monroe, Wisconsin and owner showed us his layout. He had a bridge collapse scene. It gave me an idea for a corner area on my own layout. The following photo is the result.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Very clever scene in a space where you can't do much
else. 

It's imaginative creativity like this that make our
layouts fun.

Don


----------



## ninjarobert (Dec 19, 2017)

Cool idea!


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Just need a spreading oil slick in the water.


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

here is a original collapse 1890.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Very clever, well done.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Nice job. It looks realistic. 

If you don't mind a suggestion, and could stand to not have an oil slick on the water, get a small jar of Mod Podge craft acrylic from Wally's crafts section and stipple some of it on the top of your glassy water. When it dries, it will dry clear and it will look like naturally rippled water surfaces.

If you'd like to do this, you'll need the 'gloss' Mod Podge, and a disposable foam brush about an inch across. You pour on a thin layer, spread it around well, turn the applicator onto its flat side, and tap it along the spread layer. It will look rippled when it dries.


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

That really is a great way to fill up that corner that you couldn't think of anything else for!
It doesn't take much work to accomplish, and everyone has a few "beater" cars laying around.
And it doesn't tie up any mainline or even spur space.


----------



## A&NRR (Aug 2, 2015)

Agree with the others, great use of otherwise wasted space. I enjoy little scenes like this, keeps the layout interesting to look at. Great conversation piece as well, especially if you invent a story to go with it.


----------



## Kloudbuster (Jan 20, 2017)

That is great. Makes the creative juices flow

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeB (Feb 11, 2016)

I always enjoy scenes like that!!


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Excellent scene. :appl::appl:


----------



## Wolferz (Aug 20, 2015)

BMK said:


> I stopped at a Model Railroad shop in Monroe, Wisconsin and owner showed us his layout. He had a bridge collapse scene. It gave me an idea for a corner area on my own layout. The following photo is the result.


I was interested in this but the image is broken. Could you upload it and share again please?


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

Wolferz said:


> I was interested in this but the image is broken. Could you upload it and share again please?


Actually he posted it as a .pdf file, but here is a .jpg:


----------



## Wolferz (Aug 20, 2015)

That's pretty neat.


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

cool!


----------

